# Fall down 7, stand up 8



## Eye Stigmata (Jun 12, 2009)

What is wrong with me.

I had my first panic attack today... wow scary.
There is so much changing....things that I want, but things that I fear.

I hadn't SI in over a month until today....I was doing so well. Things seemed to be going perfect....'yeah right...' like that could actually happen. It was too good to be true....obviously.

So here I am...having given up on myself...yet again...

It's funny...motivation is so easy to get and SO hard to keep.....

*sigh*


----------



## ladylore (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't give up ES. Sometimes we have setbacks, but that is all they are - setbacks.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jun 12, 2009)

I can relate. I went for over a month too and a few days ago I just did it. I didn't even really think about it. But ladylore is right, it's just a setback, just a mess-up. It's not the end of the world. You just keep going and doing the best you can each day. Don't beat yourself up over it.


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Jun 12, 2009)

I know I know....

It's just that I can't believe I did it, but it's like that month of not doing it was SO hard. It was probably worse than quitting smoking...hard to believe but true.

And then when I finally did do it.....it was like the most relief in the world, it was like I had been holding my breath for so long.........And then about 30 minutes later I felt like total crap!

Grr,..
Thanks for the support though guys


----------



## Andy (Jun 12, 2009)

I agree with the other posts. Although it may be upsetting, it's just like an Alcoholic having a slip. They have to just get back on the wagon and keep moving forward. :support:

Fall down 7, Stand up 8  is one of my favorite sayings.  I have it written on this cabinet I keep my medications in. I have never seen anyone else use it before. I am also in the same area as you. Glad the snow from last weekend didn't stay?


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Jun 14, 2009)

aww really?

I was going to get the "fall down 7 . stand up 8" as a tattoo somewhere on my body...as a reminder kind of...
I think fall down 7 stand up 8 is such a powerful phrase. I'm glad you see the power in it as well.

I'm in Calgary, not sure about snow here...I know it snowed on my bday...blah! but it melted pretty quick!

thanks again


----------



## Andy (Jun 14, 2009)

LOL How funny. I thought of getting it as a tattoo as well. 

I am in Calgary too. I was referring to the snow last weekend, it melted right away. Hopefully that is the last of it.

Anyway, have a good night!


----------



## kelmom (Jun 16, 2009)

I know what you mean!  ((((HUGS))))


----------

